# Firefox und IE stürzen beim laden bestimmter Seiten ab



## Menzi99 (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Browser.
Wenn ich z.B. http://www.funkhaus.de oder auch andere Seiten (nicht alle aber einige wenige) öffne schließen sich alle Explorer Fenster und ich muss alle Seiten neu Laden, das finde ich echt nervig, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich das Problem beheben kann?!

Benutze aktuellesten FF und IE, mit WinXP Home, solltet ihr noch weitere Daten benötigen, dann meldet euch, ich bin echt am verzweifeln, das nervt echt!

Gruß Menzi99


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. März 2005)

Also bei mir gibt es weder mit Firefox noch mit IE ( beide up to date ) irgendwelche Probleme auf der Seite.


----------



## Menzi99 (26. März 2005)

Ja, gabs am Anfang auch nicht aber seit einer gewissen Zeit zickt das ganze halt.

Der Browser lädt alles, und kurz bevor er fertig ist schließen sich alle Browserfenster!


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2005)

Scheint was mit Java zu tun zu haben.... ich konnte Firefox zum Absturz bringen, indem ich ihn gestartet habe(bei mir ist normalerweise Java off)... dann Java aktiviert habe, und die Seite aufgerufen.
Er wollte dann Java-Runtime herunterladen, und dabei hat er sich verabschiedet.

Da wird wohl in einem der eingebundenen Javascripte wiederum etwas eingebunden, was Java benötigt... warum es deswegen zum Absturz kommt.... k.A.

Das letzte, was man vor dem Absturz in der Statuszeile liest, ist jedenfalls "addcontrol.axa.net"(oder so ähnlich)... dort dürfte sich das Corpus Delikti aufhalten.

Ich habs mal dem Mozilla-"Quality-Feedback-Agent" gemeldet... vielleicht bekommt man da ja ne Rückmeldung


----------



## Menzi99 (26. März 2005)

Ja lag scheinbar an Java, habs dann mal ohne Java probiert und es hat funktioniert, dann hab ich mir von Sun mal die aktuelle Software runtergeladen und jetzt funktionieren alle Seiten, die ich aus dem Kopf jetzt noch wusste auch wieder!

Super Forum, Danke Menzi99

PS: Werde euch weiterempfehlen!


----------

